# Cheap place to buy seal / stamp



## Photo Engineer (Dec 5, 2009)

For those who are shopping around to buy a seal / stamp:

I bought my self inking wet stamp from Rubber Stamp Man (rubberstampman.com) for $22.99 including tax and shipping. I purchased the Ideal 500R model, which is a 2" round self-inking stamp. I created the artwork on AutoCAD and uploaded it to him.

For my embosser, I bought it from stampxpress.com. They charged $28.95 including shipping and it was a 2" round desk embosser. They didn't require artwork.

I'm in no way affilated with the above companies (although I did suggest to stampxpress.com that they advertise on engineerboards.com, I don't know if they did or not). They are just the places that I bought mine from at prices cheaper than the website we all know about.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 5, 2009)

This is where most of us got ours:

http://www.engineerseals.com/

They have templates for each state, you just need to submit your name, state, and number.

I didn't do much price shopping, but these guys weren't bad.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 6, 2009)

^ weird, they have PE stamps available for MI, but not PS :mellow: - i'll have to buy local, save somebody's job anyways


----------



## Photo Engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

Nevermind.....


----------



## Photo Engineer (Dec 17, 2009)

So, now that results have come out, is anyone trying these places out for the seal / stamp?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 18, 2009)

Nope. I will say that is a good price for a self-inking stamp ($22.99) - I'm getting a 1-3/4" hand stamp (i.e. not self inking) for about same price from a local store in town. I just need something to mail in impression to State board within 30 days of being licensed, so opted to take uncertainty of mailorder during holidays out of the mix. I would like to get an embosser some time too. I like the way they look, and they provide a measure of copy / xerox protection


----------



## NEED2009 (Dec 18, 2009)

any coupon code make it cheaper? lol


----------



## roman501 (Dec 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS FOR THE ONES WHO PASSED THE OCT. 2009!! I PASS THE TEST FINALLY.... AFTER 6 TIMES!! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## papuanomad (Dec 22, 2009)

hmmmm....what is all this about artwork? Aren't state stamps all suppose to be the same??


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 22, 2009)

papuanomad said:


> hmmmm....what is all this about artwork? Aren't state stamps all suppose to be the same??


Most are similar. The size can vary, some states require that the stamp include the expiration date (you have to buy a new stamp each time you renew), and there are some minor variations of the pattern.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

papuanomad said:


> hmmmm....what is all this about artwork? Aren't state stamps all suppose to be the same??


i dunno, my state had pretty explicit instruction on the seal design matching what they depicted (no other design shall be used) - but actual stamp could range from 4 - 5 cm in dia. (~ 1-5/8 - 2 in). I went w/ 1-3/4". Even with their 'explicit design', variations occur just thru using different makers, diff font size, etc. I compared my stamp to a couple stamped surveys i happen to have, and none of them were close to being identical, even factoring in the diff diameters.

I wonder if anybody's stamp has ever been refused by the licensing board as being unacceptable?


----------



## Photo Engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

papuanomad said:


> hmmmm....what is all this about artwork? Aren't state stamps all suppose to be the same??


Yes, all stamps for each state are supposed to be the same. The company that had the best price on self-inking stamps doesn't sell engineering stamps specifically. He does custom stamps and you can put anything you want on them. By artwork, I meant that I created an AutoCAD version of the seal, and uploaded a TIFF file to the stamp maker. I made sure the AutoCAD file was identical to the state requirements.


----------



## jm_arduino (Dec 23, 2009)

I ended up ordering mine from Aplus located in Dallas area from a recommendation of a co-worker:

http://www.aplusrubberstamp.com/


----------

